# Beginners Short Course - Central Mississippi Beekeepers Association - March 19th



## jrkilman (Feb 6, 2015)

March 19th, 2016 the CMBA will be hosting our annual Beginners Short Course at the Mississippi Agriculture & Forestry Museum in Jackson, MS. Registration begins at 7:30 am and the program will start at 8:15. Pre-registration is 20$ and 30$ at the door. Lunch is included in the registration fee. We will have lectures in the morning including presentations from Dr. Jeff Harris, the state Entomologist from Mississippi State University. After lunch we will have break out sessions, weather permitting, to take a look into bee hives and demonstrations. Attached is the registration form.
We look forward to seeing you there!


----------

